# Buying snails from Wilma



## Red_Rose (Mar 18, 2007)

I had found a link that is suppose to take me to her website and all I keep getting is "Directory Listing Denied". I wanted to check out her site to see if I could order some nerites.

Does anyone else have a problem getting into her website? Is there another link I could try?

Also, does anyone know if she just ships within the U.S. or will she ship to Canada too?

Thanks.


----------



## saltura (Jun 28, 2006)

http://www.jayscustomcomputers.com/wilma/Snails/page1.html


----------



## Red_Rose (Mar 18, 2007)

Thank you so much!


----------



## lauraleellbp (Jan 31, 2008)

saltura said:


> http://www.jayscustomcomputers.com/wilma/Snails/page1.html


I got "page not found"?


----------



## bigstick120 (Mar 8, 2005)

I believe she recently changed sites, here is the new one
http://www.geocities.com/wilmas_thecause/


----------



## lauraleellbp (Jan 31, 2008)

That's the one! Thanks!


----------



## chikorita (Dec 20, 2007)

thanks for the info
I recently tried to look for her site too


----------

